# Happy Birthday Huge29



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wahoo!! Happy Birthday Huge!!! OOO°)OOOOO°)OO-^*^*^*--^*^*^*-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Huge29!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get you an awesome emoji, but happy birthday anyway


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday young lad.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I gotta say these werent the best wishes Ive had all day, but not bad. Would you believe a fellar would sing a song and send to me? What a pal!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Happy birthday Huge, is this where I talk politics? Just kidding hope all is well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Happy birthday Huge, is this where I talk politics? Just kidding hope all is well.


As ole BY said, this is the place.


----------

